
Apple iPad mini 2019 review: no competition - aravindhsriram
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/21/18274477/ipad-mini-2019-review-apple-ios-pencil-lightning-specs-price-tablet
======
Tempest1981
So happy they kept the headphone jack.

And lightning. For elderly users, USB-C seems to require a much stronger grip
than Lightning or 30-pin did. I used a file to add grip to help my mom.

------
ksec
I have been searching and no one seems to have notice the pricing of iPad
mini.

iPad mini is basically iPhone XR with Touch ID instead of FaceID, 4x4 Antenna
Gigabit LTE instead of 2x2 Antenna with 600Mbps LTE, Same Display PPI, and a
last gen Back Camera. Both does not have 3D Touch. The Extra Antenna, along
with Gigabit IPR will cost more than the iPhone XR.

They are mostly identical.

And yet the iPad mini 4G cost $529, while the iPhone XR cost $749.

Why? ( Other than Apple can charge for it, which is not something Apple do. )

Edit: I am hoping this is a preview of what we are going to see in iPhone
2019. iPhone XR / iPad mini Internal at the bottom end.

iPhone - Touch ID, A12, Single Camera $499 for 4.7" and $599 for 5.5"

iPhone R - Updated XR, A13, Dual Camera

iPhone S - Updated XS, A13, Triple Camera.

The new naming scheme is basically dropping the number.

~~~
Tempest1981
How much of a factor are rounded corners on the LCD?

And FaceID?

